# Hunting Trip Eats



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Some friends and family and myself go to Piedmont NWR each year to deer hunt for three days. Got one deer in the group this year.This year I stepped the cooking that I do, and I do most of it for our group. I hauled the Akorn out to the campground this year. I did a deer ham, Boston Butt, deer kababs and a fattie, among other stuff.There were nine of us in our group when everyone finally got there. I put a small banner up on a shelter to ID to some web forum friends that went, where we were set up. I had a good many visitors.:thumbup:

Here are some pics from our trip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta love being the cook of the group!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Piedmont NWR... I love that place. I used to be in a club that bordered it on the south side... The last time I hunted it though was on a gun quota hunt. We thought we had done a good job scouting preseason and got into our stands at least an hour before daylight. Could hear the deer moving all around us in the dark. Once it started getting light enough to see, the world started turning orange. My son had another hunter in a tree less than 75' from him. Altogether we probably had a dozen or so folks hunting within a 300 yard radius... It was the only gun hunt I ever participated in on the actual refuge.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Catchin Hell said:


> Piedmont NWR... I love that place. I used to be in a club that bordered it on the south side... The last time I hunted it though was on a gun quota hunt. We thought we had done a good job scouting preseason and got into our stands at least an hour before daylight. Could hear the deer moving all around us in the dark. Once it started getting light enough to see, the world started turning orange. My son had another hunter in a tree less than 75' from him. Altogether we probably had a dozen or so folks hunting within a 300 yard radius... It was the only gun hunt I ever participated in on the actual refuge.


Yep this was a quota hunt as well. On opening morning, I got up from my seat and stretched and looked up the ridge and saw two orange jackets sitting about 20 yards apart. Obviously a hunter and child. They were about 200 yards away facing away from me. I got up my stuff and moved on down the valley I was sitting on. They never knew I was there. I have been hunting public land for over 40 years.Having folks walk in on me has never bothered me much. Most times I shine a light on them and they move on. If like in the case above, I just get up and move out of their way. I have killed a lot of deer letting wandering hunters push deer to me. Just got to realize they are out for the same thing as me and have patience.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're interested in joining the afore mentioned club, I can rattle a few cages and see if I can get you a name to join. The club was 2000 acres. We had 40 members at $500 a piece, but that was 1994... I'm sure it's gone up since then. The property bordered several miles of the NWR. There were no real roads on the club, but they did have a camping area wiith a hardened shelter for cleaning your deer. I killed my biggest deer to date there with a bow. He scored 124 and now sits on a plant shelf... There are plenty of 4 wheeler trails on the property for gettting around and you'll hardly ever seen another hunter if you hunt during the week.:thumbsup: The property also backed up to a big creek on the back border and there were a few hogs back there, but it was a heck of a 4 wheeler ride to get to it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Catchin Hell said:


> If you're interested in joining the afore mentioned club, I can rattle a few cages and see if I can get you a name to join. The club was 2000 acres. We had 40 members at $500 a piece, but that was 1994... I'm sure it's gone up since then. The property bordered several miles of the NWR. There were no real roads on the club, but they did have a camping area wiith a hardened shelter for cleaning your deer. I killed my biggest deer to date there with a bow. He scored 124 and now sits on a plant shelf... There are plenty of 4 wheeler trails on the property for gettting around and you'll hardly ever seen another hunter if you hunt during the week.:thumbsup: The property also backed up to a big creek on the back border and there were a few hogs back there, but it was a heck of a 4 wheeler ride to get to it.


Thanks for the offer. I ran a rather large club, with three other guys, back in the 80's for four years. Had a hundred or so members on about 7000 acres in four GA counties. Have not dealt with one since. I prefer public land now. That club business is not for me. Too much drama and expence.


----------

